# pins and needles



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seeming to have poor circulation lately. I don't smoke or drink and eat a good diet so nothing has changed on that end of things. I woke up the other night with pins and hot needles all over my head for about 3 seconds then it went away. Its was like a hyper episode, had a hard time going back to bed. My mom says when she gets that her doc said its hashi related. Anyone else have it or your legs going numb on you even though not sitting for long on them?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Seeming to have poor circulation lately. I don't smoke or drink and eat a good diet so nothing has changed on that end of things. I woke up the other night with pins and hot needles all over my head for about 3 seconds then it went away. Its was like a hyper episode, had a hard time going back to bed. My mom says when she gets that her doc said its hashi related. Anyone else have it or your legs going numb on you even though not sitting for long on them?


I call this metabolic peripheral neuropathy. This article may be of interest to you.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1172273-overview

The ganglia (nerve endings) are confused because the body is not working properly. It's sort of like the rods in an engine; if the timing is off by even a hair, the connections (synapses) are out of synch.

http://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ultranet/BiologyPages/S/Synapses.html


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you for your response. No doctor will even tell me this info as I have to look it up myself. They say just wait for then endo as they won't make a diagnosis themselves. Its so frustrating but at least we have this board to help us and search engines for more info. Thank you again. The article is frightening but its part of the disease that some of us may experience those symptoms. I hope everyone sleeps well tonight. Good karma


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> thank you for your response. No doctor will even tell me this info as I have to look it up myself. They say just wait for then endo as they won't make a diagnosis themselves. Its so frustrating but at least we have this board to help us and search engines for more info. Thank you again. The article is frightening but its part of the disease that some of us may experience those symptoms. I hope everyone sleeps well tonight. Good karma


Daisy; I am of the opinion that for the most part, knowledge removes fear. It is always good to know what we are dealing with.

Thank you for joining this board and I am sure you will be passing any blessings forward. There are many here who need serious help and encouragement.


----------

